# Breakfast is served.....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a hit! These dogs were ment to eat meat!!! :tongue:

Waiting patiently for their meat:









Duncan was a meat eating maniac. He knew exactly what to do!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

And, it took Lucky about 30 seconds to figure it out! She is an old pro! I heard crunching from Duncan and then all of a sudden crunching from up where Lucky was eating! She took her meat up to the grass, so she could lay down and eat. She is the princess after all.....:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! This is awesome news!!! Let us know bow their bodies handle it too... 

I would wait til later tonight to give both of them their next meals. Better to start out on the small side for their first day or two...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That is awesome news!! Look at your little pros go. Keep us updated. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love those pictures.....your dogs are beautiful and i'm so glad they are liking it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin:

I think they both were so excited....after they finished they must have sniffed around for about 20 minutes to make sure that no one missed a morsel. LOL. Then after they were done with that they proceeded to play happily for quite a while. It was a great morning for them...Now they are both napping.

Thanks, Natalie. I was going to give Duncan his "lunch" around 1pm. However, I will wait and give them both dinner around 6 pm. Your right...don't want to rush things. This morning Lucky had one back and Duncan had two backs.....it took Lucky the same amount of time to eat her one as it took Duncan to eat his two...:smile: I just loved watching them enjoy their meals so much.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I only gave Zuri three meals the first day she was with us because she was eight weeks. If she were older I would have only given her two. But it's not the best to fast a real young puppy too long. Since Duncan is older he should be just fine. If he has normal stools all tomorrow slowly give him more, but I would do it in small frequent meals rather than a few larger meals.

And apart of the joys of feeding raw is the sheer enjoyment you get from seeing your dogs do what they're meant to do! That's not something you get to see unless you feed raw!


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh!!! I'm really happy for you!!! I'm glad you didn't have problems like I did with Jellybean. It can get so worrisome. 

Your dogs are beautful, especially your Black Russian Terrier. I had Jellybean doing agility awhile back, and there was a Black Russian Terrier adolescent. It was so funny, because this dog just ambled along, rocking the tunnels, taking his sweet time, yet he beat Jelly, because she was so hyper and zooming everywhere she wasn't supposed to go. It was really funny. The ones I've seen have such good temperments. 

Carol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Dinner last night...awesome.
Breakfast this morning....awesome.

Duncan is getting way faster in crunching and eating. This morning he had cut his eating time in half! :biggrin: I had to bring him inside so Lucky could finish her back in peace.

A quick question about beef ribs. They have been getting raw beef ribs to chew on for several weeks now. I have been trimming of the fat/meat so they wouldn't get diarrhea. Now that they are eating raw, and have had ribs in the past with no problems could I start trimming them less and leaving more meat on? Or, do I need to keep trimming until they are done with their transition and start other proteins?

Also, poops look good so far. I picked up last night. Lucky had one small poop, and I don't know if Duncan has recently pooped or not. Normally his are easy to spot...they are the land mines you can see for a mile....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome Sara!

I would start taking less and less off the beef ribs and see how it goes. But I would wait to add this in for another few days even though they have yet to have issues with them. Start out slow....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Got it. :biggrin:

What do you suggest I give Duncan to chew? Today I caught him chewing on the end of my coffee table....LOL. I haven't given him anything new to chew in a few days, so he's needing something.

Should I just do the beef rib and trim it real well? Or would a bully stick be better? What do you think?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the stools will tell the story....

i tend to go very slowly with my kids....

they just got lamb kidney for the very first time and i'll feed that for a week to make sure they are fine with it. it's part of the liver/offal 5% +5% of their diet....

whilst introducing them to kidney, we are giving them more easily digestible food...so they're getting a little more chicken this week, as they adjust..

and it's mostly because i want to do this right and do it very slowly. 

don't want to intro kidney and give them really rich food at the same time....because then i won't know if they are okay on the kidney, if that makes sense..


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^Yes. Makes total sense. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would give the ribs the way you've been giving him. I'm personally not a fan of bully sticks, but they should be fine for you to give him...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my personal opinion is that beef ribs are rec bones.....so whilst you're transitioning, maybe leave the fat off for now, so your coffee table survives...and then once the transition is over, add the fat back in slowly....

their digestive systems are going to be very busy getting used to a whole new diet.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I can get the ribs for WAAAAAAY less than the bully sticks. Now that they are fed raw I'm am thinking I will stick to ribs and such for chewing! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> I can get the ribs for WAAAAAAY less than the bully sticks. Now that they are fed raw I'm am thinking I will stick to ribs and such for chewing! Thanks! :biggrin:


as soon as we are done intro'ing the lamb kidneys, we have beef ribs for them to gnaw on...my kids aren't big enough to eat the bone...and we will strip the fat off....gave them both the runs something fierce the last time...course, they weren't transitioned yet....

and bully sticks....there's something about them that doesn't seem real, plus they get thirsty.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought pizzle sticks were bull penis's but I guess so are bully sticks? I didn't know!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I thought pizzle sticks were bull penis's but I guess so are bully sticks? I didn't know!


Yeah. I have also seen "pizzle sticks" that were lamb penis (or goat, or something like that).


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Got it. :biggrin:
> 
> What do you suggest I give Duncan to chew? Today I caught him chewing on the end of my coffee table....LOL. I haven't given him anything new to chew in a few days, so he's needing something.
> 
> Should I just do the beef rib and trim it real well? Or would a bully stick be better? What do you think?


Let your dogs chew on each other. My puppies do it all the time. :biggrin:

Seriously though, Barnum chewed on our deck, deck posts, the old deck, toys, plants, etc. Bailey chewed on our dining room table, bench, chairs, and anything else he could find. Both puppies had their toys to chew on but decided our furniture and furnishings were better. These are well exercised puppies and trained. Ha! Yeah right. :biggrin:

Wow, you have a coffee table? I haven't seen one of those in years. LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What's on the menu this morning?? Quarters!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

For Dinner tonight: Turkey Necks! :biggrin:










An action shot:


----------

